# Works carpark this afternoon...



## S16LAD (Apr 9, 2010)

Excuse the quality of the photo's...














































And they're straight on Facebucket so apologies for any sore necks!
Si


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET - How were your Hols? did you get the invite ok?

Charlie


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

8) as fook


----------



## S16LAD (Apr 9, 2010)

Charlie said:


> SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET - How were your Hols? did you get the invite ok?
> 
> Charlie


Was cool mate, I thought they wouldn't let us touch it but got in and fired it up!

Hols were good buddy, and got the invite thanks, only just cleared all that girlie crap up that spilled everywhere when I opened it... :roll:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

S16LAD said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET - How were your Hols? did you get the invite ok?
> ...


LOL that has nothing to do with me of course :roll: :-* :-*

Charlie


----------



## smarties24 (May 22, 2009)

Stunning car!!


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

Sweet car!....But the wheels look pretty shit


----------



## jackmontandon (Apr 3, 2009)

Really do thing aston messed up big time with them, vile looking car


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Awesome imo, that looks like it could swallow a tractor with that mouth


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I agree the wheels aren't the best, also the colour is a bit dodgy 

The rear end is the best view of it I think and that is pretty much all you would see of it on the road 

It would also look better without the front numberplate

Charlie


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

It seems that your work car park is far more exotic than mine! I'm sooooo jealous! 8)


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

burns said:


> It seems that your work car park is far more exotic than mine! I'm sooooo jealous! 8)


He does work at Aston Martin 

Charlie


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

at my work few weeks back 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Got to love that Aston 8)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Just Beautiful!


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Charlie said:


> burns said:
> 
> 
> > It seems that your work car park is far more exotic than mine! I'm sooooo jealous! 8)
> ...


That'd explain it then!  :lol:

I'm still jealous though!


----------



## S16LAD (Apr 9, 2010)

Definitely a 'marmite' car, but I really do think the pictures don't really do it justice. Sounds amazing on the throttle too...


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Amazing motor. Was lucky enough to stand next to one and have a good butchers at the Gumball 3000 Aston, very tidy motor 8) 8) 8)

Paul


----------



## S16LAD (Apr 9, 2010)

Redscouse said:


> Amazing motor. Was lucky enough to stand next to one and have a good butchers at the Gumball 3000 Aston, very tidy motor 8) 8) 8)
> 
> Paul


Nice car, hideous wrap on it though! Think the guy driving it lost his licence in France for booting it out of a tunnel too... 8)


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

S16LAD said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> > Amazing motor. Was lucky enough to stand next to one and have a good butchers at the Gumball 3000 Aston, very tidy motor 8) 8) 8)
> ...


Yes i saw the video of him getting pulled :lol: :lol:


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

Personally I think the one-77 looks butt ugly in the flesh, not sure which is worse value that or the cygnet!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

awesome bit of kit 8)


----------



## dom069 (May 30, 2011)

Nice looking car but I hate the stitching on the seats :?


----------

